
Knowledge Graph: Wikipedia on steroids, or the beginning of the end for the web? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/129566-googles-knowledge-graph-wikipedia-on-steroids-or-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-the-web
======
mark_l_watson
Excellent point made in the article: Google's pulling data from sites and
displaying right on the search page might cut off the oxygen of some content
creators.

